# Pneuhook - If you use a air tools this hook is for you.



## kdc68

Now that's a pretty good idea….simple….effective….I did some framing when I was younger and this would have definitely come in handy….He should be very successful with this


----------



## patron

a little pricy 
but as you say
wow !
bout time someone came up with a good idea

here is the site with video


----------



## nailbanger2

I hope he does well. I have a large hook that goes on my belt, it has it's limitations, and I've seen others that have hooks attached to their guns. Nice, but they stay on that gun. This guy has come up with a new, useful tool. I hope he makes a million.


----------



## steve_in_ohio

that is a great idea, simple and effective, I like it


----------



## Brett41

Patron…Just an FYI…I just bought a couple more on their website and noticed the price had dropped to $39….well worth it.

I talked with the inventor and he said he was being reviewed by JLC.


----------



## Brett41

....


----------

